

Show HN : HackerNode - An iOS Universal App for reading Hacker News (iOS 4.0+) - nodemaker

Hello Hacker Newsers,<p>I have made an iOS Universal app for Hacker News.<p>You can download it from:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernode/id473882597<p>(Clickable link in comments)<p>Please do check it out when you get time.I have worked really hard to make it happen.<p>It works on iPod Touch,iPhone and iPad (armv6,armv7).<p>The iPhone interface is designed like the old Facebook for iPhone and the iPad interface is designed like Twitter for iPad.<p>I will really appreciate any critical feedback or a nice review in the app store in case you like it :)<p>Thanks.
======
nodemaker
Clickable Link

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernode/id473882597>

------
e1ven
Interesting app; The UI isn't bad at all, but it doesn't login, so you can't
post/reply/moderate?

~~~
nodemaker
No support for login/comment yet.But m working on it!

------
nodemaker
Sorry I forgot to mention in the original post...the app is free!!

------
DanielBMarkham
I've been looking for one of these for my iPad -- I know there are some more
out there. Does anybody have a list? I'm especially interested in which ones
work in HD (on the iPad) and which ones are iPod only.

